# [RISOLTO] errore nel compilare il kernel !!

## drudox

Salve a tutti , dopo aver rimosso plasma e seguito la procedura per installare gnome ho provato a compilare un nuovo kernel .. ho provato con il 4.13 .. con 4.12.10 e 4.12.5 mi danno tutti lo stesso errore in fase di compilazione dei moduli .. :

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# genkernel all --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config 

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 67

* Running with options: all --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.12.5-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2017-09-09--09-03-50.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 4.12.5-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as requested by configuration FIRMWARE_INSTALL=no...

*         >> Compiling 4.12.5-gentoo modules...

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.12.5-gentoo

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending udev cpio data...

Package systemd was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `systemd.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'systemd' found

cp: impossibile eseguire stat di '/lib64/udev/rules.d/99-systemd.rules': File o directory non esistente

* cannot copy /lib64/udev/rules.d/99-systemd.rules from udev

cp: impossibile eseguire stat di '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf': File o directory non esistente

* cannot copy /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf from udev

cp: impossibile eseguire stat di '/network/99-default.link': File o directory non esistente

* cannot copy /network/99-default.link from udev

* ERROR: cannot find udevd

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] y

*  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] y

*Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] y

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

*--

*Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*Provide debugging asserts for adding NO_HZ support to an arch (RCU_EQS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*Force round-robin CPU selection for unbound work items (DEBUG_WQ_FORCE_RR_CPU) [N/y/?] n

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Enable CPU hotplug state control (CPU_HOTPLUG_STATE_CONTROL) [N/y/?] n

*Notifier error injection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] n

*--

*  HOSTCC  arch/x86/boot/tools/build

*  MKPIGGY arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.S

*  AS      arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.o

*  DATAREL arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

*  LD      arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

*ld: arch/x86/boot/compressed/head_64.o: warning: relocation in readonly section `.head.text'

*ld: warning: creating a DT_TEXTREL in a shared object.

*--

* Running with options: all --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: cannot find udevd

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

Last edited by drudox on Sun Sep 10, 2017 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maxxx

Qual è il risultato di:

```
/etc/init.d/udev status
```

----------

## drudox

sembra ok .. 

```
[root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# /etc/init.d/udev status

 * status: started

```

----------

## Maxxx

Non lo so...

hai, per caso tra le use flags "udev"?

Prova anche a guardare qui:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev#Kernel

in caso ti manca qualcosa quando imposti il kernel.

Utilizzi genkernell?

----------

## sabayonino

Butto sul piatto :

non trova systemd ? (ma tu non lo vuoi)

 *Quote:*   

> Package systemd was not found in the pkg-config search path.
> 
> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `systemd.pc'
> 
> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

potrà dipendere da :

```
#

# Support for init systems, system and service managers

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

```

indipendentemente che si usi o meno l'overlay ?

a proposito di overlay (andrebbe bene nell'altra discussione) andando OT

https://github.com/dantrell/gentoo-project-gnome-without-systemd

PS : ti stai inoltrando in un terreno pieno di insidie   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## drudox

infatti .. non capisco perche` cerchi systemid

----------

## drudox

```
# 

# Support for init systems, system and service managers 

# 

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y 

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set 

```

@sabayonino questo dove lo hai preso nn capisco

----------

## drudox

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Non lo so...
> 
> hai, per caso tra le use flags "udev"?
> 
> Prova anche a guardare qui:
> ...

 

ho provato a settarlo esattamente cosi` ma stesso errore !!! qualcuno a qualche idea ?

----------

## sabayonino

 *drudox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # 
> 
> ...

 

prime righe della configurazione del kernel (nel mio caso 4.12.5 , ma anche nelle vecchie) . La sintassi è esplicita   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## drudox

nessuno ha qualche idea ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ho capito se come hai settato l'init nel kernel, come detto da sabayonino.

Posta l'output del comando

```
$ grep GENTOO_LINUX_INIT /usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config 
```

----------

## drudox

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# grep GENTOO_LINUX_INIT /usr/src/linux-4.11.6-gentoo/.config

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

```

grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che profilo hai settato? Posta un emerge --info

----------

## drudox

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge --info

Portage 2.3.8 (python 2.7.13-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r4, 4.12.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.12.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    16445788 total,   1871588 free

KiB Swap:    4095996 total,   4095996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 07 Sep 2017 17:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 71c05c4c03ed7d3f34867121bf7a1f5ec99ebe3e

Head commit of repository dantrell-gnome-3-24: 6fa1245a46c8772d1b14f4ab921d0fa018d8b82b

Head commit of repository dantrell-gnome: dc7abdd1f4ff57df3746aa1f7b51412dfcf21786

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28.1 p1.0) 2.28.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.13::gentoo, 3.4.6::gentoo, 3.6.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.30::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.11::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

nightmare

    location: /var/lib/layman/nightmare

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

posativ

    location: /var/lib/layman/posativ

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

dantrell-gnome-3-24

    location: /usr/local/portage/dantrell-gnome-3-24

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/dantrell/gentoo-overlay-dantrell-gnome-3-24.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 100

dantrell-gnome

    location: /usr/local/portage/dantrell-gnome

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/dantrell/gentoo-overlay-dantrell-gnome.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 150

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.evowise.com/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="!qt4 X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri driver dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kms lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pcre16 pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb uvm vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xft xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## drudox

inizialmente ho settato 

```
dantrell-gnome:default/amd64/3.24
```

 e ho fatto l'update di world .. ho provato a compilare diversi kernel ottenendo lo stesso errore .. . ho pensato potesse essere il profilo allora ho risettato 

```
default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No se vuoi gnome era giunto il profilo dantrell. Non riesco a capire perche' genkernel chieda parti di systemd.

Ho notato solo ora che usi genkernel-next 67, hai provato a fare un downgrade alla 65 (quella stabile)?

----------

## drudox

no non ho provato pensi possa essere quello ?

----------

## drudox

[root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge genkernel-next:65

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "genkernel-next:65".

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## drudox

scusa ..... sono un idiota ! ho maskerato genkernel 67 e 66 e ho installato il 65 .. ora riprovo a compilare

----------

## drudox

tu usi genkernel next ?

----------

## drudox

Incredibile ha funzionato !!! sei geniale  :Smile:  grazie 1000

----------

## drudox

Mi spiegheresti una cosa ? perche` quando ad esmpio cambio profilo e faccio un update di world , portage mi ricompila anche pacchetti che ho gia` ? ad esempio firefox (ho la 55.0.2 installata e lui la mette nella lista delle cose da ricompilare ) anche se uso l'opzione --noreplace

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Mi spiegheresti una cosa ? perche` quando ad esmpio cambio profilo e faccio un update di world , portage mi ricompila anche pacchetti che ho gia` ? ad esempio firefox (ho la 55.0.2 installata e lui la mette nella lista delle cose da ricompilare ) anche se uso l'opzione --noreplace

 

Si perche' ogni profilo ha delle use flags diverse quindi alcuni pacchetti vengono ricompilato con quelle

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Incredibile ha funzionato !!! sei geniale  grazie 1000

 

Probabilmente e' un bug di genkernel-next, metti la soluzione anche nell'altro thread che hai aperto

----------

## drudox

OK risolto compilando il kernel con la versione stable di genkernel-next!

----------

